# 7D mark ii CR2 codec



## wyldeguy (Oct 30, 2014)

Windows 7 and Lightroom don't seem to have updates yet for the new RAW files from the 7Dii. Anyone know where I can find them so I don't have to use the canon software to look at or edit my pictures?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2014)

Early adopters have to use the Canon software. Eventually, over the next several weeks or months other software will be updated.

First, the companies have to get a camera, then develop the software. Windows usually updates codec's every 6 months or so.


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I assumed that canon may have given some info to the major companies considering they have a contract with Microsoft for patent sharing. Oh well I used to use their software. It's not the best but it does the job.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2014)

Canon is paranoid about leaks, and, in any event, a company would not want to spend $$$ on a beta unit when the shipping ones would undoubtedly have some differences. They have learned from experience.

True, some companies work with OS developers to develop new drivers for their hardware, because it won't work without them. Canon merely supplies software that works. Later on, they will send out a SDK, but that could be 6 months.


----------



## wyldeguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon is paranoid about leaks, and, in any event, a company would not want to spend $$$ on a beta unit when the shipping ones would undoubtedly have some differences. They have learned from experience.
> 
> True, some companies work with OS developers to develop new drivers for their hardware, because it won't work without them. Canon merely supplies software that works. Later on, they will send out a SDK, but that could be 6 months.



I appreciate the help


----------



## NancyP (Nov 4, 2014)

Adobe boards are abuzz with questions about when ACR 8.7RC (the term for their beta of the next Adobe Camera Raw engine underlying Lr and Ps) will have 7D2 support, and I think that someone said that ACR 8.7 final version is due at the end of December, so I would expect that would be the first 7D2 support available.


----------

